# MAC e-mail alerts?



## artydistraction (Jun 26, 2009)

Does anyone in the UK get e-mail alerts from MAC? I'm set up on the UK site but I never get an alert!


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 26, 2009)

I get alerts


----------



## dietcokeg (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah me too, i get one like every week


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 26, 2009)

I live in the US, but I noticed that I only get alerts if I have ordered something online recently, like within the past two months. After that I get nothing.


----------



## artydistraction (Jun 27, 2009)

Weird, wonder what's happened to mine? I'll have to keep an eye on the spam folder. Cheers


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jun 29, 2009)

I get the new collection alerts a few days late, but that's it.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 29, 2009)

I always get the alerts.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 29, 2009)

I think I've had more e-mails from MAC in the past few months than I've had in the last few years put together; they really seem to have upped the number a lot recently.


----------



## artydistraction (Jul 12, 2009)

Curious. I still didn't get any alerts. i've e-mailed them via customer service, hoepfully that will sort it!


----------

